# Unfinished Business, From the Living Or the Dead Rarely Resolves As Expected



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Death isn't the end of love; Katie Newman, grief-stricken over losing her father, knows this. Everyday she hopes for some kind of impossible resolution. Fate intercedes, not by supplying her father's dearly departed spirit but instead a sixtish-hippy ghost who needs Katie's help with unfinished business. While she might have wondered about the afterlife, suddenly the afterlife is thrust on her in the form of Ollie Morris still clad in leather S& M pants, his final outfit. Ollie has been sent by Katie's father to help him move on in hopes that she will be able to do the same. In exchange for spooking her unfaithful boyfriend out of her life, Ollie asks Katie to drive him to Colorado to complete his unfinished business, and during the trip, they both realize that unfinished business, be it from the living or dead, rarely resolves as expected.

.99 for the Kindle


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Sounds great, Maria! I'll definitely be checking it out!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, Karen!


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Sounds interesting. I'll have to get it.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanksy, KimmyA!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

As both On the Road With Ollie and The Mach Band Region are ghost stories, I have added the first chapter of The Mach Band Region to the end of On the Road With Ollie.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is a snippet from the novel when Ollie, a ghost, tries to persuade Katie to take him on a road trip to finish his unfinished business.

        Even as she slammed her door shut, Ollie began knocking.  “Katie Girl, this door won’t stop me if I really want in.  I’m just being a nice guy.”
“Like hell you are!”  Katie snapped, throwing a pillow at the door.  “I’ll call a priest and exorcize your naked butt.”
“But I’m not maleviolent!”
She threw another pillow.  “Then I’ll call the Psychic friends Network to get rid of you.”
“They’d only charge up your credit card and I’d still be here.
“Arggg!”  Katie slammed her fist into the bed.  “Damn it, Ollie.  I’ll make donations to the Hari Krishnas to sing at your grave every damned day.”
“Aww, Katie let’s talk about this,” he pleaded.


----------



## Joan Flett (Mar 10, 2009)

Sounds like a great read, I just bought it.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, Joan, I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I've started a Facebook fan page for Ollie. You can find it at http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/On-the-Road-with-Ollie/109224705786984.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

The first chapter of On The Road with Ollie is up on the Facebook page.  Feel free to have a peek.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

A lot of readers tell me that Ollie is like no other ghost they're read about.  Perhaps you can take a peek for 1.49 and see for yourself.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

New Amazon Review up for Ollie.  Check it out.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for Ollie.


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Love the snippet!  Just one-clicked!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

stacydan,

I hope you enjoy it.  I actually wrote this book when I was working through the grief of losing my own father.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Need a good laugh?  On the Road With Ollie just might be up your alley.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

How do ghosts work through loose ends they need to get rid of?  Read On the Road with Ollie and find out.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Some people like the really scary ghost stories.  Well, this is that kind of story unless the image of men in their fifties wearing leather pants with the butt cheeks exposed scares you.  Then you should be really afraid of Ollie.  If you want a book that will hopefully make you laugh and cry, Ollie might be just what you're looking for.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for On the Road With Ollie.  I hope everyone is having a wonderful week!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Sounds hilarious!  I just one-clicked.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

SongbirdVB, I hope you enjoy spending time with Ollie as much as I did.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly bump for Ollie.  Have a great Thursday!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

LOVED Ollie!  Laughed and cried while reading this book, the mark of a wonderful book in my opinion.  Thanks so much for the entertainment!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

SongbirdVB,

Thanks so much for the praise.  It means a lot.  In some respects it was a difficult book to write because it was the way I worked through losing my own father.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

For those of you who have read some of my novels, I've set up a poll so you can tell me which is your favorite male character. You can vote at http://mhooley18.wordpress.com/.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Who wants ghosts that dress up in sheets?  Ollie's a bit more interesting than that.  If you want to laugh and cry while reading a novel, give On the Road with Ollie a try.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

You want scary?  Ollie in BDSM pants.  That's pretty scary, trust me.  October is the month for ghosts so why not take a ride with Ollie.  He just might change the way you think about the dead....


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm giving away two print copies of a novel. You can enter at http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/6034-silent-scream. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Halloween may be over, but don't miss out on a once-in-a-lifetime trip with a ghost.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking for an interesting time?  This book might be for you!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been tinkering with the cover for Ollie. Here's what I came up with.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's Ollie's new cover.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Like ghost stories?  Why not give On the Road with Ollie a try?


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Take a ride with Ollie.  You'll never think of the open road as quite the same thing.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for Ollie.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Need a little laughter to go with the end of your spring break?  Why not give On the Road with Ollie A try?


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for On the Road With Ollie.  Have a good week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm giving away two print copies of one of my novels over at Goodreads. You can enter at http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/10056-her-only-hope.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

This might be a good time with a road trip with Ollie.  Trust me, you won't forget the experience.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Katie wanted to be haunted by her father.  Instead, she ended up with Ollie.  What ensued became the roadtrip of a lifetime for both of them.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you were to ask Katie, there's nothing quite like being haunted by a ghost who wants to buy a used accordion.  Of course, that's just one of the many things she has to deal with when Ollie comes to help her deal with her 'unfinished business' of grieving.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

New interview up at http://unputdownablebookies.blogspot.com/2011/07/author-interview-maria-rachel-hooley.html.

Have a great week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

On the Road with Ollie has new cover art by Claudia at Phatpuppy Art.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

How about a little road trip with a ghost?  If that sounds like a book for you, check out On the Road with Ollie.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Why not take a road trip, one that makes you laugh and cry about the times you've shared with people you love?


----------

